# Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?



## FlorianHeinsberg (30. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin ein kompletter Anfänger, möchte das aber dieses Jahr änder! 
In den neuen Teich soll auch eine Schildkröte (Rotwangen - Schmuckschildkröte) einziehen!
Kann man zusätzlich Fische halten?
Habe das hier gefunden:


> Haltung im Teich
> Die Teichhaltung ist sehr gut möglich. Sie benötigen neben dem Teich flach auslaufende Ufer zum Landteil sowie einen Teichfilter. Der Teich sollte an der tiefsten Stelle schon mindestens 60cm haben. Der Teich benötigt eine ausreichend hohe Umgrenzung, die von den Tieren nicht überklettert werden kann.
> Nahrung
> Jungtiere der Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröten bevorzugen tierische Kost, während adulte Tiere später immer mehr pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich nehmen. Wie alle __ Schildkröten darf man die Tiere nicht ausschließlich mit Fertigfutter wie Futtersticks füttern, sondern sie abwechslungsreich ernähren. Dazu gehören __ Würmer, __ Schnecken, __ Heuschrecken, Süßwasserfische, Weichtiere, Insekten, Fischstücke genauso wie diverse Wasserpflanzen und Löwenzahn.


Ich schließe mal daraus das man nicht beide zusammen halten kann. Oder?


----------



## canis (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Viele __ Wasserschildkröten, inkl. die von dir genannte Art, sind zwar Allesfresser, die auch mal einen Fisch erbeuten. Bei ausreichender Teichgrösse und vielfältigem Nahrungsangebot sollte eine Vergesellschaftung aber dennoch möglich sein. Die Tiere werden dir zwar auch dann hin und wieder einen Fisch nehmen, allerdings kaum den ganzen Bestand ausrotten.


----------



## Limnos (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Die meisten __ Wasserschildkröten ernähren sich von Würmern, Insektenlarven, Molchen und auch etwas von Wasserpflanzen. Man kan sie aber auch ganz gut mit Katzen-Trockenfutter (Brekkies) füttern. Dass sie einen  gesunden Fisch erbeuten, dürfte zu den absoluten Ausnahmen gehören. Allerdings verschmähen sie einen toten Fisch nicht. Das Problem, ob man die Schildkröte im Winter aus dem Teich nehmen sollte, habe ich noch nicht gelöst. Ich habe mit beidem Erfolge und Misserfolge gehabt. Inzwischen lasse ich die __ Schildkröten im Teich, zumal wir hier am Niederrhein milde Winter haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Ich halte seit Jahren Emys (absichtlich) und Fische (unabsichtlich) im Teich
und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die scheuen sind und schnell flüchtenden __ Schildkröten
erstaunlicherweise beim Fressen langsam sind; 
einen GESUNDEN Fisch zu fangen trau ich denen nur in Ausnahmefällen zu.
(Einen lahmen __ Schleierschwanz packerten die aber sicher!)
Dafür räumen sie gehörig mit den Kaulquappen (egal welchen) auf.

Wichtig ist auch noch, dass du deinen Teich schildkrötensicher einzäunen musst,
denn im Gegensatz zu den Fischen sind diese Ausbruchskünstler verblüffend wanderlustig:
(Meine Schildkröten haben sich über die Gartenteiche in der Nachbarschaft verteilt,
trotzdem sie´s bei mir so schön haben! )

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso du KEINE Schmuckschildkröten einsetzen solltest:
Immer wieder hauen solche ab, besiedeln in der Folge natürliche Gewässer
und verdrängen dort die einheimischen Emys orbicularis.
Warum willst du nicht DIE einsetzen?


----------



## FlorianHeinsberg (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Ich überlege ja momentan noch sehr viel ... Erstmal danke!
Ich habe mal nachgedacht und überlegt, dass ich vielleicht auf die Fische verzichte, da ich den Teich sonst mit einem Netz schützen müsste (wohne direkt am Feld, in der Nähe zu einem Fluss und einem See: Reihergefahr!)

Die Schildkrötenart war nur eine Idee, da ich mal jemanden kannte, der auch diese Art in einem Teich hält.
Eine Alternative wäre eine __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte, oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Hi Florian,

aber auch bei Emys orbicularis gilt aber. Der Teich muß unbedingt schildkrötenausbruchsicher eingefriedet werden. Nur weils "heimische" Tiere sind (die Nachzuchten stammen soweit ich weiß von Tieren aus Russland, Polen, Ukraine, Weißrussland ab) heißt das nicht das sie in die Freiheit entkommen dürfen:shock. Den Beutetieren im nächsten Naturgewässer dürfte es nämlich völlig egal sein ob sie nun von ner entwischten Nordamischildkröte oder ner entflohenen "europäischen" (die aus einem ganze anderen Raum stammte) gekillt werden

MfG Frank


----------



## baddie (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*



FlorianHeinsberg schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre eine __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte, oder?



korrekt. Auch ich habe meinen Teich letzt Jahr Schildkrötentauglich angelegt und so wie er Pflanzenmässig so weit ist  wird er auch 2 oder 3 Emys beherbergen.....Stand heute.   
Ich will allerdings wirklich erstmal abwarten ob der Teich auch Schildifreundlich wird und wenn ja ....ok meine Orfen werdens nicht zu packen kriegen aber der langsame Rest ????  Ok das ist dann Natur. 

Wichtig nur das Du den Teich auf mind. 40 cm kompl. mit glattem Material  einzäunst. Alles worin die Jungs etwas halt finden (z.B. Maschendraht oder Kaninchendraht) hilft ihnen anstatt sie vor Ort zu halten. Die können verdammt gut klettern. Empfohlen wird Bambusmatte mit senkrechten "Stöcken".  

Bedenke aber folgendes : Selbst bei "Emys" empfehlen die erfahrenen Halter erst ab 4-5 Jahren ganzjährig den Teich. Bei jüngeren Exemplaren wird "in Haus Überwinterung" empfohlen. 
Man kann die "Emys" auch handzahm machen und sie mit "Gelatine" Futter maßvoll versorgen. Dann sollen sie angeblich weniger im Teich "wildern". 

Zu der Rotwangenschildkröte kann ich Dir von meinem Arbeitskollegen folgendes berichten : 
"Perfekter" Schilditeich und 3 Jahre ohne Verluste (trotz geschlossener Eisdecke) aber im Winter 09/10 hats 3 von 4 erwischt. 
Nr. 4 hat diesen Winter in einem schönen Terrarium verbracht und ist nur von Mai bis Ende Sept. im Teich. 
Gejagt haben die übrigens auch alle. Mein Arbeitskollege war ein dankbarer Abnehmer für meinen __ Moderlieschen, Gründlings und Goldfischnachnwuchs. 

Naja wie auch immer: Bevor Du Schildis anschaffst bau erstmal nen vernünftigen Teich und warte bis der soweit ist. Währenddessen lies Dich klug und telefonier auch mal mit den bekannten Züchtern. Danach überleg nochmal gründlich und dann entscheide nochmals 

Falls Du Links brauchst dann meld Dich per PN. Den ein oder anderen habe ich am Start. 


Edit sagt : Bedenke auch den Technikbedarf bei der Haltung von Schildis. Die machen nen Menge "Müll" 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## canis (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Dass gesunde Fische wohl nur selten erbeutet werden, stimmt vermutlich. Aber ich durfte mit meinen eigenen Augen beobachten, wie im Gartenteich tatsächlich lebende (Gesundheitszustand unbekannt) Fische und __ Frösche erbeutet wurden. Den Jagdtrieb also nicht unterschätzen. 

__ Knoblauchkröte, meines Wissens zeigt uns die Genetik, dass _Emys orbicularis_ im Handel aus süd(ost)europäischen Linien stammen und nicht aus Osteuropäischen. So oder so ist aber klar, dass sie damit ebenfalls nicht als angestammt gelten können und damit genau so sicher eingezäunt gehören wie beispielsweise die nordamerikanischen Arten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*



canis schrieb:


> ... meines Wissens zeigt uns die Genetik, dass _Emys orbicularis_ im Handel aus süd(ost)europäischen Linien stammen und nicht aus Osteuropäischen. So oder so ist aber klar, dass sie damit ebenfalls nicht als angestammt gelten können und damit genau so sicher eingezäunt gehören wie beispielsweise die nordamerikanischen Arten.


Das stimmt leider meistens 
und genau deshalb sind diese oft nicht wirklich "winterfest" in unseren Breiten!
Es ist deshalb wichtig, sich direkt mit dem Züchter auszutauschen.

Eine Überwinterung im Haus halte ich für unsinnig riskant:
Die __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte "weiß" sehr gut, wie sie über den Winter kommt!
Meine Emys habe ich als einjährige in den 200 m²-Teich eingesetzt 
und ich hatte keine Verluste über den Winter, sondern leider nur durch Abwanderung,
aber da die Viecher bei uns heimisch sind, sehe ich auch da kein Problem (außer ein finanzielles).
Ich möchte einfach nicht meinen Naturgarten durch einen schildkrötenfesten Zaun verschandeln;
da brauchert ich ca. 80 Laufmeter davon!

Tatsache ist jedoch, dass die ordentlich "räubern" 
und einen Teich, der nicht groß genug ist, auch grundlegend von z.B. Amphibien entvölkern.
Es stellt sich somit wieder eionmal die Frage,
ob man den Gartenteich als Lebensraum oder als Zwinger sieht.
Mir ist halt ersteres wichtig.


----------



## Plätscher (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> aber da die Viecher bei uns heimisch sind, sehe ich auch da kein Problem (außer ein finanzielles).
> Ich möchte einfach nicht meinen Naturgarten durch einen schildkrötenfesten Zaun verschandeln;




Hallo,

das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Auch wenn sie "einheimisch" sind, kommen sie aus anderen Biotopen und können andere Krankheiten wie die ortstypischen in sich tragen. Da die örtl. Bestände dagegen keine Abwehr haben, könnte eine starke Schwächung bis hin zu einer vollständigen Vernichtung des ortstypischen Bestandes die Folge sein.

Das ist auch der Grund warum auch keine einheimischen Fische aus Zierteichen in die freie Natur entlassen werden dürfen.


----------



## FlorianHeinsberg (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Okay, dankeschön an alle!
Ich plane mal weiter, jetzt auch mit einem Zaun ...


----------



## Regs (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Hallo Florian,

diese Diskussion könnte hilfreich sein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28912/?q=schildkr%F6te


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Hi Jürgen!
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht - nicht zuletzt geht es um die Erhaltung der Lokalrassen.
Grundsätzlich beeinflusst der Mensch (leider) seine Umwelt
und die Lösung liegt nicht im Aufstellen schildkrötendichter Zäune
und auch nicht im "wir halten KEINE Tiere" - nur wer sich mit der Natur beschäftigt, kann sie auch schätzen!

WENN schon Tiere in die Freiheit entkommen, dann sollen es auf KEINEN Fall "ausländische" sein, 
die sich in nicht wenigen Fällen alö  Bioinvasoren entpuppen:
Gerade über die Schmuckschildkröte habe ich unlängst einen interessanten Artikel in der Monatszeitschrift des ÖVVÖ gelesen;
diese Nordamerikaner findet man mittlereile weitverbreitet in Europa, Asien und Australien, 
wo sie oft erfolgreich einheimische Arten verdrängt !
In der nahen Lobau sind schon geschätzt 1/4 der __ Schildkröten Schmuckschildkröten;
da wäre mir lieber, es wären Emys - auch wenn sie von sonstwoher sind!


----------



## FlorianHeinsberg (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Okay, dann werde ich auf Fische wie gesagt komplett verzichten und zu einer heimischen Art greifen. Ich guck mir die Arten nochmal an, aber die __ Sumpfschildkröte hört sich ganz gut an!
Und ein Zaun wird dann auch gebaut!
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Limnos (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schildkröte und Fische? Geht das gut?*

Hi

@Das ist auch der Grund warum auch keine einheimischen Fische aus Zierteichen in die freie Natur entlassen werden dürfen.

Das ist im Prinzip richtig. Nur, wo gibt es in Deutschland noch Emys orbicularis? Das dürften an weniger als 0,1% aller Gewässer sein. Die Chance, dass eine entflohene Schildkröte eine andere überhaupt trifft, geschweige denn ansteckt, ist äußerst gering. Eher wird sie auf amerikanische __ Schildkröten treffen. Aber, dass die eine Krankheit verbreiten, die der einheimischen Art schadet, so wie das bei Krebsen ist, davon ist mir nie etwas  bekannt geworden. Jeder Angelverein setzt  z.B. einheimische Fische aus, die er nur selten in Züchtereien in der Nähe hat kaufen können. Allerdings braucht man für jede Tieraussetzung, Einbürgerung oder Wiedereinbürgerung die Genehmigung der Landschaftsbehörde.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

